# Garlic Brown Sugar Baked Chicken



## Phoenix

https://diethood.com/garlic-brown-sugar-baked-chicken/

Garlic Brown Sugar Baked Chicken

Servings: 4

Ingredients:

1 pound (4-ounces each) boneless skinless chicken breasts, pounded to an even thickness (about 1-inch thick)
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
1 tablespoon butter
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon dried oregano, or any other dried herb of your choice

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 450°F.

Line a 9x13 baking dish with parchment paper or aluminum foil.

Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper; transfer to prepared baking dish and set aside.

Add butter and garlic to a skillet set over medium-high heat; cook and stir until butter is melted and garlic is fragrant.

Stir in brown sugar, paprika, and seasonings; continue to cook for 1 minute, stirring frequently.

Remove from heat and let stand 1 minute, or until cool enough to handle.

Rub the brown sugar and garlic mixture all around the chicken breasts.

Bake uncovered for 20 to 25 minutes, or until browned on top and chicken's internal temperature reaches 165F.

Remove from oven and serve immediately.

HOW TO MAKE AHEAD:

You can prep this ahead of time by preparing it up to the point before baking it. Just let the brown sugar mixture cool down completely; then rub it all over the chicken breasts, cover the dish tightly, and pop it in the freezer.

You can also freeze it in a gallon ziploc bag, then thaw it in the fridge over night. When it's time to cook, arrange the chicken breasts in a parchment-lined baking dish and cook.

You can also prep it the night before, cover it tightly, and set it in the fridge until ready to cook the next day.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Always love dishes that can be prepped in advance. Sounds really tasty. Chicken and garlic and butter - a great marriage.


----------

